# bottle sanitizing



## gizmo206 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm getting ready to bottle my first batch of wine here is my plan on cleaning my bottles clean with bottle brush then run through the dish washer no soap then use vinator bottle washer with chlor 150-GR question is after the chlor 150 do i need to rinse with water before putting on the tree to dry and fill


----------



## dralarms (Feb 3, 2013)

What is clor 150?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 3, 2013)

I ask the same question, what is it. Just use a meta solution for sanitizing and no rinse.


----------



## gizmo206 (Feb 3, 2013)

chlorinated detergent (sanitizing) i also have some Metabisulphite (sterilizer)


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 3, 2013)

DO NOT UES THE chlorinated detergent (sanitizing). This is a cause for cork taint.


----------



## gizmo206 (Feb 3, 2013)

how about the Metabisulphite i also have some Iodophor BTF sanitizer


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 3, 2013)

As was already mentioned, don't let anything with chlorine/bleach near your wine. The Meta or Iodophor are both fine.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 3, 2013)

What he said


----------



## gizmo206 (Feb 3, 2013)

these came with my wine making kit but no instruction on how to mix from what i can find the mix for Meta is 8 tsp. per gallon does this sound right or any recommendation and thanks for the fast replys


----------



## dralarms (Feb 3, 2013)

No. 3 tbl per gallon for sanitizing.


----------



## gizmo206 (Feb 3, 2013)

ok thanks for the help glad i asked right now i have a Chardonnay clearing Merlot in secondary fermentation and just started pinot bianco and will be starting a Chianti


----------



## GreginND (Feb 3, 2013)

What is the purpose of putting them through the dishwasher? Are you trying to clean the outside of the bottles? A standard home dishwasher will not clean the inside. The water just can't get into the small holes of the bottles. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 3, 2013)

Greg,

Mine does. I put red food coloring in a bottle and washed a batch. While it did get it out I still scrub my bottles, run them through the dishwasher, and then sanitize using k-meta.


----------



## Dino466 (Feb 26, 2013)

I got a question. I give away alot of wine to friends and family. Sometimes they don't clean the bottles properly after consuming. And I get the bottles back with a little bit stuff in the bottom that I can't seem to get rid of with a botttle brush - I toss them away. I was wondering if they is a way of cleaning them that I am over looking. I hate to throw any thing away.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep, get an extra bottle brush and cut the "loop" off, stick it in the drill and away we go. I tell everyone to rinse the bottle and stick the cork back in, if I get a cruddy bottle back they don't get no more wine.


----------



## Putterrr (Feb 27, 2013)

The other day I asked at the brew on premisis store what they used for cleaning/sanitizing and they only use Chlori-clean ("Chlori-Clean" is a heavy-duty, foaming, chlorine based cleanser/sanitizer) and nothing else.

This seems to go against the general consensus of most of us but these people make wine for a living. They guaranty there product and if it did not work, they would be out of business by now.

So I guess it is what you like and how you use it. Know your chemicals and use them properly. I use the pink and k-meta myself and no problems to report.

cheers


----------



## GreginND (Feb 27, 2013)

Most of us wouldn't risk chlorine anywhere near our wine. I hope they are rinsing very very well. 

But I will point out that the problem with chlorine based sanitizers for cork taint also requires wood preservatives. The cork industry has responded well to the problem of TCA cork taint and corks are largely free of these wood preservative contaminants. And most small wineries have very little in the way of treated wood in the winery. The famous cases of bleach contaminating commercial wineries, I believe, we're caused by bleach reacting with wood preservatives from wood that was rinsed in the winery and the two were meeting in the floor drains. 

The risk is real but small and getting smaller all the time as we have learned how TCA is produced in the winery.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2013)

Putterrr said:


> The other day I asked at the brew on premisis store what they used for cleaning/sanitizing and they only use Chlori-clean ("Chlori-Clean" is a heavy-duty, foaming, chlorine based cleanser/sanitizer) and nothing else.
> 
> This seems to go against the general consensus of most of us but these people make wine for a living. They guaranty there product and if it did not work, they would be out of business by now.
> 
> ...


 

I use this stuff at the winery fairly often. 

Now that i got everyones attention, it is only used outside. We use it daily during harvest on the crusher/destemmer and press. Again this is outdoors only during harvest. This is never used inside of the winery. It is then rinsed off with a pressure washer.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, at home in my basement I use bleach on the floors and when I clean my used bottles. Everything then gets rinsed really well. I've never had a problem with TCA.


----------

